# What do you think about Interracial Relationships?



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

1. I was born and raised in a very conservative Muslim society 
2. I'm Atheist now 
3. I have real haters and stalkers
4. I have been threatened with death 
5. I'm not a self-hater but it's just wrong for me to marry someone from my hometown (for a number of reasons) 


I think i will end up marrying out of my race (if i didn't commit suicide or get killed lol) but i'm worried about my children, the outcome of a possible interracial marriage 

i swear i feel that i have no other choice. i feel lost


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

move to America and marry whoever you want.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Interracial relationships are no big deal. Although I understand your concerns minus the death threats. You might want to get out of your country first.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with it in fact it's the way of the future one day way past our lifetimes I doubt race will exist we will all be of mixed race and hopefully that will end race wars ( it will just leave religious wars ) 

It's all good just maybe not in your country jump on a boat and come to oz


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with the moving to another county idea (easier said than done though, right?).

And yes, interracial relationships are hot :yes


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Yeah, I agree with the moving to another county idea (easier said than done though, right?).
> 
> And yes, interracial relationships are hot :yes


I'm not sure what's so hot but I do know that all my life I have heard people say that mixed babies are the cutest and mixed people are the sexiest.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in one such relationship, and yeah, it's hot.

Religious issues are the only drawback at the moment........ :/


----------



## IndieVisible (Aug 28, 2013)

Well I guess I'm a hater since hate comes to me a lot easier then love. But I have nothing against inter-racial couple. There are much better reasons and more of them to hate


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Best girlfriend was a Muslim Turkish Lawyer 4 years younger than me, so white. She cooked for me during her Ramadan. She ironed my shirts

Polish girl

South African and Malaysian

Best friends were the funniest people who shocked me by making me laugh on a level I never reached before and won't again - Indian & Black - no girls in there, apart from the visitor room girlfriends, and the girl who stuck with me the whole time and brought people to visit every time

My first time to know Ramadan was in there

Want Chinese, Indian or Black girls


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> move to America and marry whoever you want.


def don't move to England it's not that safe for muslim girls to be in relationships with non-muslims here either tbh


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Jesuszilla said:


> I'm not sure what's so hot but I do know that all my life I have heard people say that mixed babies are the cutest and mixed people are the sexiest.


As a mixed race person, I can confirm this.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Im moving to japan but i wont stay there forever. my family dont know about my beliefs


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^You could move from there to Australia


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You also have to remember there is a difference between interracial (someone who grew up in your country but is of a different race) and intercultural (someone from another country).

The latter is much more trying.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

people who are against it are stupid.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Sexiest. I want to make Final Fantasy babies.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Noll said:


> people who are against it are stupid.


not really. people who are against it are not stupid. they are racist

some people think racism is justified but i noticed that most racists aren't that smart lol


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

love who you love, do not fear!
love works all possible directions, embrace it whichever direction it comes from!
also make your own window of love which can be seen from outside, you never know who will love you for the very person you truly are!


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

I wholeheartedly give interracial relationships my seal of approval. Gotta love them white womynz.

Though, seriously. Race shouldn't come into it (Obviously if you're attracted to a specific skin colour then so be it, but yeah.)
Be with who you want to be with, and who makes you happy, and if you feel it'd put you in danger in your hometown, get out of there ASAP.



Jesuszilla said:


> I'm not sure what's so hot but I do know that all my life I have heard people say that mixed babies are the cutest and mixed people are the sexiest.


It's true. I am living proof of that.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll marry you, Arab girls are hot!  
Seriously, you're brave for going against your culture and wanting to be more free. I hope things work out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Sexiest. I want to make Final Fantasy babies.


wut?


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

ZeroPoint said:


> I'll marry you, Arab girls are hot!
> Seriously, you're brave for going against your culture and wanting to be more free. I hope things work out.


i like my culture and i will never be a self hater. there are just a few things i don't like about my culture

thank you


----------



## Aalim (Sep 19, 2013)

It sad you feel this way, I will have you in my thoughts that you change your way and embrace Islam and not be seduced by loose western ways. 
You would not be safe here with such offensive view, I hope your uncle and other family not find out what you say. I wish you well regardless


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Aalim said:


> It sad you feel this way, I will have you in my thoughts that you change your way and embrace Islam and not be seduced by loose western ways.
> You would not be safe here with such offensive view, I hope your uncle and other family not find out what you say. I wish you well regardless


Why are you living here in the UK if you hate 'loose western ways'

It seems most of your posts in this forum are criticising the cultute, morals and beliefs of the country you live in. If you're not a troll you probably should move somewhere you'd feel happier to bo honest.



Lazercarp1 said:


> def don't move to England it's not that safe for muslim girls to be in relationships with non-muslims here either tbh


I thought your post was an exaggeration, and I still think most Muslim guys are cool but lmao the guy who posted above me seems to have proven it's probably more of a problem than you'd initially think, huh?


----------



## Aalim (Sep 19, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why are you living here in the UK if you hate 'loose western ways'
> 
> It seems most of your posts in this forum are criticising the cultute, morals and beliefs of the country you live in. If you're not a troll you probably should move somewhere you'd feel happier to bo honest.
> 
> I thought your post was an exaggeration, and I still think most Muslim guys are cool but lmao the guy who posted above me seems to have proven it's probably more of a problem than you'd initially think, huh?


How many Muslim you know? Why you tell me to be like White British and be ignorant? I reply to thread and state opinion so I not have to ask your permission okay?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Skin color doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I went to a university that was majority white. I once asked a white girl why they didn't give a chance to interracial relationships. She said that before she left, her dad told her to not date black/brown guys because they beat women and are of loose character.

I guess I got my answer as to why I was single throughout university.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I believe race is a made up concept and words like "white" "black" "asian" and "middle-eastern" should only be ever used to describe someone's general physical appearance. So I think there should be no difference between interracial relationships and relationships with someone of the same race.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

It's a grey area. Don't have a black or white opinion on this. Not that I'm green with envy but I have been feeling blue recently. Call me yellow, but I just can't answer your question.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

^
Must be a purple patch for you then.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

I have nothing against coloured people as such. I don't care if you're black, blue or brindle, as long as you like watching the Lord of the Rings trilogy. That's all I care about.


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm all for interracial relationships, especially since America has a marriage squeeze. The bad thing is I hate stereotypical interracial relationships that are always seen on the media and people use as status symbols, for example Asian women with White Men or Black Men with White Women. It may be just my area but it's common for Asian women or Black Men to often bash Asian Men and Black Women just because they interracially date.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

i understand they are differences between races, but life is a mess, taking a guy from another race won't make life more messed up lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Lazercarp1 said:


> def don't move to England it's not that safe for muslim girls to be in relationships with non-muslims here either tbh


:yes The rampant racism in the UK is too dangerous for Muslims.

I'm in an interracial relationship (Hispanic and Filipina) but we're both Americans so it's not that big of a deal anymore.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Aalim said:


> It sad you feel this way, I will have you in my thoughts that you change your way and embrace Islam and not be seduced by loose western ways.
> You would not be safe here with such offensive view, I hope your uncle and other family not find out what you say. I wish you well regardless


1. It's good that the OP is thinking for herself, rather than blindly submitting to the will of those who would wish to control her.

2. You (apparently) live in a western country. If you don't like western culture and the values of a post-Enlightenment society, then there are plenty of other places around the world you could live.

3. The fact that she should be afraid of her "uncle and other family" is a very poor reflection on the cultural values you hold dear.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

dating fine,actually great idea, spice of life

marriage, a risk but any marriage is . Make sure you know who your marrying. For instance, do you mind a whole clan of relations arriving at your doorstep frequently, as some cultures fully embrace family ties?


----------



## Scarlett0 (Jul 15, 2013)

You're moving to Japan? That's awesome  I'm Japanese and I always go visit over the summer; you'll have a fantastic time  We should meet up sometime!

Regarding interracial relationships, I think you should give it a shot. Don't choose your partner based on religion or what other people want you to do. Find someone you love, who makes you happy. But it's not just about loving that person character-wise. Consider beliefs and faith. Seeing that you are now atheist, I think it'd be best to be able to share similar beliefs with your future husband. There will be a strong connection and a better relationship.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm totally for it..I've mostly dated outside of my race..plus I'm bi-racial myself, and so are my kids.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Hadron said:


> I think it depends. In most cases, I don't see a problem. But if for example I was dating an Arab, I'd get shunned by everyone around me. And even worse, her family would kill her. So really, it depends on the circumstances.


jewish? i have jewish arab ancestry :boogie


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm all for interracial relationships.
I do see how it could be a problem to date someone who grew up in a very different culture than you did though. And I see how it could be a problem for you, based on other people's views and reactions. :/


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Hadron said:


> I have Jewish Arab ancestry from my father's famiy as well. But even in Arab countries, Jews don't mingle with Muslims.


you're right


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Scarlett0 said:


> You're moving to Japan? That's awesome  I'm Japanese and I always go visit over the summer; you'll have a fantastic time  We should meet up sometime!
> 
> Regarding interracial relationships, I think you should give it a shot. Don't choose your partner based on religion or what other people want you to do. Find someone you love, who makes you happy. But it's not just about loving that person character-wise. Consider beliefs and faith. Seeing that you are now atheist, I think it'd be best to be able to share similar beliefs with your future husband. There will be a strong connection and a better relationship.


i will let you know when i move to japan


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> wut?


Asian + Caucasian = Final Fantasy Character


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Asian + Caucasian = Final Fantasy Character


full japanese:









full chinese:









<3


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Choa said:


> full japanese:


that dude + any blonde caucasian girl and you've got yourself a Cloud Strife!


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

lol


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I only date white women because it makes me feel more exotic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> that dude + any blonde caucasian girl and you've got yourself a Cloud Strife!


Genesis was based on him (voiced by him too I think in the Japanese language), I see some similarity to Cloud too especially in the music video Vanilla he did but I don't think that was confirmed lol.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Genesis was based on him (voiced by him too I think in the Japanese language), I see some similarity to Cloud too especially in the music video Vanilla he did but I don't think that was confirmed lol.


I have no idea what you're referring to, I only got the joke out of a video I saw on Youtube about IR couples between Asians and Caucasians and the host yelled 'FINAL FANTASY BABIES'. Forgot what video it was though, think it was done by mychonny


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I care more about the color of people's souls. As long as their personality is warm and interesting to me, I couldn't care less. Finding love is already hard enough as is, why in the hell would you limit it even more by restricting it to something as stupid as race?--There's only one race, that's the human race.

When I see a cute girl with a thug, it irks me, not because of the color of his skin, but because he has no job and is making poor life choices, and she is by choosing to be with him. Real people are judged by their actions, not what they look like. When a girl at work complains about her boyfriend being unemployed, having no car, education, constantly uses and abuses her. I live in Florida, so it's only a mere coincidence that most of these guys happen to be hispanic or black, I have noticed an increase in white thugs though, and I'm sure there are some Asians, all races have their rotten apples, who's perception of life is living that of Grand Theft Auto or whatever. I understand the need to fit in, but sometimes these people take it too far, at the cost of hurting others, and I have no patience for that. I imagine some remote areas are more ignorant, which is sad because even despite all this progress, racism exists to this day. 

I recall once a friend of mine was dating a black girl and he was so self-conscious about it, I was shocked. I'd be so happy to have the affections of any girl. The fact that this question still exists in this day and age is sad, it's fallacious, it shouldn't even cross anyone's mind at all.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

what about racethicity for talking about race and ethnicity combined into one thing? people usually mean both when they say either.

i wouldn't like the idea of people seeing me as being stereotypical - old white guy with young asian, - actually thats the only stereotype i can think of. i suppose there are others. not that i care, if it works then it works.

i am white and my gf is asian, but she's older and spent most of her life here. i don't really have a thing for asians in particular. ok maybe i do. a little bit - they have the whole cuteness thing going on, at least superficially. indian girls seem very sweet and gentle. and i like darker skin, probably just because its so different from my own.

not that i have a specific problem with racism, its just as valid as grouping yourselves by geographic location, or gender - its mostly arbitrary but it makes belongingness more apparent, which some people find attractive. i wouldn't want to insult someone for their having a sense of belongingness. including the broader sense of belongingness as humans that anti-racist peoples seek - though they often exclude racists from belonging in that group. belongingness requires exclusion, as the OP wants to exclude herself from her culture and belong amongst those of other cultures more in line with her beliefs.

did that make sense? probably not.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

people should have the right to date/marry whomever they want.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ntln said:


> I believe race is a made up concept and words like "white" "black" "asian" and "middle-eastern" should only be ever used to describe someone's general physical appearance. So I think there should be no difference between interracial relationships and relationships with someone of the same race.


Yup.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Asian + Caucasian = Final Fantasy Character


lol


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

nubly said:


> :yes The rampant racism in the UK is too dangerous for Muslims.
> 
> I'm in an interracial relationship (Hispanic and Filipina) but we're both Americans so it's not that big of a deal anymore.


People in glass houses... Have you ever lived in the UK? I don't think it was that country that had a multiracial Cheerios advert on their headline news.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> I have no idea what you're referring to, I only got the joke out of a video I saw on Youtube about IR couples between Asians and Caucasians and the host yelled 'FINAL FANTASY BABIES'. Forgot what video it was though, think it was done by mychonny


lol sorry, for some reason I thought you posted the picture but now I see you just quoted it. Yeah he's a Japanese singer who was the inspiration for a character in a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have dated people outside my race. I don't see any issue with race as its not something they choose, they are just born that way. I would also suggest moving out of whatever religious, human right devoid, rat hole that you had the unfortunate luck of being born in and move to another country.

Good luck with Japan. I hear their population is actually in reverse so many they might start to loosen up their immigration laws soon.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Asian + Caucasian = Final Fantasy Character


 Basically.
I'm all for interracial.
I love asain guys so Black Women/Asian Male broskis.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm all for it!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think skin color is irrelevant.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Not skin color, RACE.


----------

